# English Gladstone Fusee



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a Gladstone fusee,with silver standard mark,London assay mark with out crown 1822-up no crown,date mark looks like a K for the year 1845 ,case mark ID,movement Liverpool Fusee,serial no 184.I like the color on this dial and the hand made silver hands on this one.If any one can give me any info on this it would be appreciated.


----------

